# Street jibbing (concrete?)



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

put it this way
they are sponsored and get a ton of boards
also the harder the base the better


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah kinda what i figured...i guess its up to shoveling snow into the landing


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

we have done old mattress or carpet


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I've never been a concrete snowboarder (maybe a sidewalk surfer) but I'm thinking if you ride a snowboard on concrete its probably going to fawk your base up pretty good. I know what random rocks do to my boards so I can't imagine what concrete would do. Get a cheapass demo board for this and keep the board you have now for the real hills....

And I think sponsored riders do get a board or two to thrash...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

If you can pick up an old,cheap setup at a swap shop or something, that way you don't ruin the base on your good board. Concrete will fuck a base up fairly quickly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

*...*

If you can, try to put snow on the landing so it doesnt damage your board. But like every one else said, the pros get all their board free so they dont care. People like you and me who are not millionaires or sponsored, i'd recommend you to go in like just a park close to your house..Even if it sounds weird sometimes there is some good rails..
And if you do go on ciment, you could always repair you board with p-tex, heres a site that show's you how to do it: Tuning Tuesday: Base Repair 1 | Videos | Snowboarding Magazine

Hope that helped

-..Alex..-


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

worry less about your base and more about your edges. you will destroy your edges and delam your board really quick riding on concrete. i heard that some of the pro's get paid more for landing on concrete because then kids do it and destroy their boards, thereby spending more money. use astroturf with just a little bit of snow on top, or at least wet.


----------

